# How to remove the back part of the passenger seat



## 5.7RedGto (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys i was wondering if any knew if you can and how to remove the backside of the passenger seat. Its where the leather storage holder is. The leather around it got snagged and i was just going to take the piece to an upholstery shop if its possible to remove. Thanks.


----------



## 5.7RedGto (Jun 29, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## 5.7RedGto (Jun 29, 2011)

help anyone?!


----------



## time3777 (Oct 11, 2010)

just push upwards while you are pulling out on the bottom. it requires a little effort.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

"Driver or Passenger Seat Back Cushion Finish Panel Replacement 

Removal Procedure

Important: The front seat back rear cover retaining clips will require replacement. 

Pull the lower corners of the front seat back rear cover (1) away from the seat (3), breaking the retaining clip (2) in two places. 

While holding the side of the front seat back rear cover (2) out, pull the cover down to release the upper retaining clips (1). 
Remove the seat back cover."



Looks like you need to replace the retaining clips, which sucks...


----------

